# Niche Profession Needed in Portugal



## Ajmilheiro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. Im a native to Portugal but live in the US. I am currently looking to move back to Portugal but am interested in the forum's thought on what profession/career is most In demand in Portugal. 
I have extensive experience In Engineering /Project Management/ Project Controls. 
Thank you all for your input. 
Armando Milheiro


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Google sapo emprego good luck


----------



## Ajmilheiro (Jul 3, 2012)

silvers said:


> Google sapo emprego good luck


Obrigada.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I also would check out the EXPRESSO newspaper advertising section, its were big engineering companies advertise

Expresso | Notícias de atualidade nacional e internacional, economia, opinião e multimédia


----------

